# Tax deductions for working in Gibraltar



## _antonio (Jul 28, 2014)

Hi all!
I would like to do a rough calculation of what can be a netto salary in Spain.
What I mean is : working in Gib for a UK company and living in the spanish part. Let's say a 2000 pounds salary how much will be netto? Should the taxes be payed to Spain or Gib?

I wonder if 2000 might be a good salary living in Spain.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

I think you'll be taxed in Gibraltar, but classed a tax resident in Spain so be careful. I think some posters here work in Gibraltar so it might be worth changing the thread title to something like "tax deductions for working in Gibraltar" so it catches their attention. 2000 pounds sounds like a decent salary by Spanish standards, but it might not be so good by Gibraltarian standards (depends what you're doing of course).


----------



## _antonio (Jul 28, 2014)

Hi Chopera, 
thanks for the reply. I am not sure I can change the title, but you are right it does not really explains what I am asking 

Yep I think I have to pay taxes in Gib, for many countries is easy to find a bruto-netto calculator, I could not find one for gib, that's why I am asking. Knowing how much can be netto a salary indeed helps to understand what cost of life to expect there.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Chopera said:


> I think you'll be taxed in Gibraltar, but classed a tax resident in Spain so be careful. I think some posters here work in Gibraltar so it might be worth changing the thread title to something like "tax deductions for working in Gibraltar" so it catches their attention. 2000 pounds sounds like a decent salary by Spanish standards, but it might not be so good by Gibraltarian standards (depends what you're doing of course).


As a Spanish resident, wouldn't he have to make a Spanish tax declaration and pay any additional tax here in Spain?

That is, whilst he might pay tax in Gib, he is actually tax resident in Spain.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

snikpoh said:


> As a Spanish resident, wouldn't he have to make a Spanish tax declaration and pay any additional tax here in Spain?
> 
> That is, whilst he might pay tax in Gib, he is actually tax resident in Spain.


Yes, that's what I was trying to get at in my first sentence ("I think you'll be taxed in Gibraltar, but classed a tax resident in Spain so be careful"). To be honest I'm not really sure how it works, but I agree there's a risk that any tax benefits from working in Gibraltar might end up benefiting the Spanish tax man instead.


----------



## _antonio (Jul 28, 2014)

Chopera said:


> Yes, that's what I was trying to get at in my first sentence ("I think you'll be taxed in Gibraltar, but classed a tax resident in Spain so be careful"). To be honest I'm not really sure how it works, but I agree there's a risk that any tax benefits from working in Gibraltar might end up benefiting the Spanish tax man instead.


Hmmm this basically means paying taxes twice as far as I understand. So I pay taxes in Gib on my salary but then I am exposed to other spanish taxes since I reside there.

At this point would be very useful to find a way to calculate how much a salary will be after taxes. I see in Gibraltar tax ratio is not hight (where I live now is more than 50%), about 20%.

If anyone has a good link to check would be helpful, I am try to google to see if I find some useful tools


----------

